# Congratulations on 100,000 posts!



## portcullisguy (19 Sep 2004)

Congrats to Army.ca on their 100,000th post!


----------



## CrimsonSeil (20 Sep 2004)

yay who posted the last post anyway or is that just impossible to find. I like to delcare that I posted the last 100,000 posts. All hail me  :dontpanic:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (20 Sep 2004)

100,000 for the whole forum?  I thought you were talking about Infanteer's personal post count....


----------



## Tpr.Orange (20 Sep 2004)

Congrats Army.ca!


----------



## Infanteer (20 Sep 2004)

> 100,000 for the whole forum?  I thought you were talking about Infanteer's personal post count....



No, although I do possess a good 2.5% of the pie.  Being idle has its bonuses.

By the way smartass, your not too far behind.   ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Sep 2004)

Wow, 100k... That's pretty impressive. I'd never have imagined it back in the old days!

Thanks to everyone for making Army.ca so popular.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Nov 2008)

While checking some "spammer IP's" that we have been having trouble with today I just stumbled upon this old thread...........check todays post stats, 
Total Posts: 731732  

Mike must be doing something right. :king:


----------



## Thompson_JM (12 Nov 2008)

its hard to find a serving member who isnt in some way at least aware of Milnet.ca

its definatly growing... and continues to be a solid reasource and entertaining unofficial mess.

well done mike and Mods


----------



## vangemeren (23 Nov 2008)

I would say that there will be a million posts by the end of February/March.

Just under a third of the overall posts are done by the top 50 posters. 

Infanteer's percentage has slipped to a measly 1.3% of army.ca and his dominance has been eclipsed by not only one, but two people.
Boy times have changed around here. :blotto:

The community makes the site and a great site this is.


----------



## Marshall (23 Nov 2008)

Tommy said:
			
		

> its hard to find a serving member who isnt in some way at least aware of Milnet.ca
> 
> its definatly growing... and continues to be a solid reasource and entertaining unofficial mess.
> 
> well done mike and Mods



I definitely agree. I often bring up Milnet.ca to the recruiters when I am sourcing my found information. They always know right off where I am talking about.


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> I definitely agree. I often bring up Milnet.ca to the recruiters when I am sourcing my found information. They always know right off where I am talking about.


Myself as well. The ones I've talked to at least know of the site, even if they don't visit, or are members.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (23 Nov 2008)

Congrats, and hat's off to Mike and the crew for making this a great site to congregate on. 

Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Nov 2008)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> Infanteer's percentage has slipped to a measly 1.3% of army.ca and his dominance has been eclipsed by not only one, but two people.


Thats what happens when someone gets a real job...... :rofl:


----------



## Infanteer (24 Nov 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Thats what happens when someone gets a real job...... :rofl:



Bruce Monkhouse 
is skating.
Lab Experiment #13
Directing Staff
Milnet.ca Fixture

 Offline

*Posts: 9,678*

So when you gonna get one Bruce?   :-*


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Nov 2008)

The beauty is my excuse is bulletproof......I don't get paid for what I do, I get paid for what I *might* have to do. :boring:


----------

